# Show Us Your Fenders and Mudflaps!



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Well with Seattle closing in on a rain record, it's just time for the fender thread. Show us your fenders. Ugly. Beautiful. Let's see them all. I'll start. 

These babies have custom mudflaps made from finely crafted hand-tooled shower pan liner. The rear is a composite construction with stiffining ribs of thick zip-ties carefully laminated with duct tape. Please note the matching yellow zip-tie attachment on the front unit. Kinda brings a tear to the eye. 

So, what ya got?


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*No flaps just yet...*

I keep ,meaning to make some flaps...but I always seem to run short on time. The fenders are Berthoud stainless steel, and the taillight is just where it needs to be.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Andy M-S said:


> I keep ,meaning to make some flaps...but I always seem to run short on time. The fenders are Berthoud stainless steel, and the taillight is just where it needs to be.


Nice bike. It is just asking for leather mudflaps.


----------



## HeronTodd (Feb 7, 2004)

Here's one of mine. Complete with girly mudflaps. This is the old version. The new version, built on a Wayfarer frame, has a much nicer fender line.


----------



## HeronTodd (Feb 7, 2004)

Here's a Wayfarer, not mine, with cleaner fender install. No girly mudflaps, though.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

*Here is mine.*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50096


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Leathah?*



jplatzner said:


> Nice bike. It is just asking for leather mudflaps.


I keep thinking about that...Berthouds, in all liklihood, as the Brooks models are ridiculously expensive. But I think that tread material (I have some on my bench right now) will probably end up being the stuff, at least for the first draft.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Gotta have fenders to commute in DC.*

Some don't, more (cold, wet and dirty) fools they.

Even the BOB has fenders.

Mud flaps as needed from "Bike To Work Day" give away waterbottles and a few minutes with a blade and zip ties.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey MB1,
Nice shots. I love the one in the leaves. Question about those Mavic Cpx-30 rims: I just got a used bike with those. What is their reputation? They seem bombproof but heavy. I'm not a weight weenie, but does that sum it up?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

If it's bad enough for fenders, I also forgo the gears. Note that front fender is currently considerable shorter since a 1/2" stick tried to go around between the fender and tire. The front two supports are now side-by-side. No longer very effective - TF


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> If it's bad enough for fenders, I also forgo the gears. Note that front fender is currently considerable shorter since a 1/2" stick tried to go around between the fender and tire. The front two supports are now side-by-side. No longer very effective - TF


Hey, I sort of have that bike...Fixed old Motobecane. (I wanted gears yesterday) But here's my old Volpe...it looks fixed in this bad photo, but it's a 7-speed Nexus hub. The problem with the Nexus is you need to use flat bars, and that's driving me nuts. I think bar-ends may be the answer. Both lacking mudflaps. I'm thinking of going with the water bottle mudflaps on these.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

*Seattle isn't even close to record rain days yet...*

I'm looking at the Seattle Times article, I know we did way more than 33 days back in '98 or '99. It's starting to make my dogs depressed...


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

*Finally got serious........*

........and went from the "do in a pinch" cardboard prototype, to the "show me the water" Planets.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*here yah go!*

Here's some fender picts on my '70's era commuter. These are Planet Bike. I'm happy enough with them but I have had one incident of toe overlap on the front fender that sucked the lower half of the fender into the fork. I was wearing booties that extended my toes a little longer then normal thus they were the culprit. The fenders bent back no problem... 

<center>
<img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36920&stc=1>
<img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36919&stc=1>
<img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36918&stc=1>
</center>


----------



## stuart (May 21, 2005)

"fools"...?



MB1 said:


> Some don't, more (cold, wet and dirty) fools they.
> 
> Even the BOB has fenders.
> 
> Mud flaps as needed from "Bike To Work Day" give away waterbottles and a few minutes with a blade and zip ties.


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Here's mine.*

Here's my mudflap. I just put it on Friday. It's a homemade one from a piece of stairtread that I got from Home Depot for $2.99. I cut up a file folder first to get the shape right,traced it out and then cut out the correct shape with scissors. I learned about it from here:http://phred.org/~alex/bikes/fendermudflap.html 
The next 3 shots are of the coolest accessory for mounting fenders. It's a brake nut that is threaded! It replaces the recessed allen nut for holding the brakes in the fork and seatstays. The picture is a short one next to the original from the fork. Worth every penny at $4.50 and they come in two lengths,short and long. I got mine from Peter White:http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/berthoudinst.asp Scroll down to the installing carbon fenders section and you will see them. He does have a $20 minuium for phone orders so pick out some other stuff before you call.
The last 3 pictures are of my Cage Rocket. It holds a tire lever, a spare tube, set of allen keys, adjustable wrench, and cell phone. I don't usually need my second cage for H20 for the commute so I got one of these. It's really nice and it's soooo easy to switch from bike to bike compared to a seat pack. Great item for rain and snow for about 9 bucks. http://www.cagerocket.com/ 
Hope this helps someone out there who has never seen these before.
MN Dan


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Here's a pic of my abused SKS fenders. The stays have been bent, shaped, rebent, and reshaped etc. The latest reshaping came when I installed Avid BB5 calipers. 
The flap is a piece of 1gal. milk jug attached with what else, a fender washer. 
I needed the help of some hardware store steel stock to use as an extension bracket because there's so much room between the tire and the fork crown. The fork is a Nashbar steel that's suspension adjusted. The fenders look their too close to the tire, but it's Jan 15, and I've had no problems commuting six days a week here in Maine since winter began. 
The rear fender stay had to be bent to make room for the rear caliper.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

nice thread and nice bikes.


----------



## brianvonlehe (Nov 7, 2005)

*solution*

Hey Jplatzner-
I have a SRAM 7-speed internal hub on my touring/commuter bike. The shifter is 22.2 mm, flat bar diameter; I wanted to use an old 3speed handlebar, which is 22.2, but hated the grips and the bulkiness of the shifter. I found an old MTB bar-end which was 22.2, cut off the curved part, slid it onto the bar and mounted the shiter on that, so now the grips are free of the grip shift but it sits next to my right grip. This of course works with a 22.2 bar. But your old volpe probably has a 1" threaded fork steerer tube, and the quill stem is actually 22.2 in diameter. If you aren't into aesthetics, you could mount a bar-end sideways off the quill, put your shifter on that, and have drop bars!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

brianvonlehe said:


> Hey Jplatzner-
> I have a SRAM 7-speed internal hub on my touring/commuter bike. The shifter is 22.2 mm, flat bar diameter; I wanted to use an old 3speed handlebar, which is 22.2, but hated the grips and the bulkiness of the shifter. I found an old MTB bar-end which was 22.2, cut off the curved part, slid it onto the bar and mounted the shiter on that, so now the grips are free of the grip shift but it sits next to my right grip. This of course works with a 22.2 bar. But your old volpe probably has a 1" threaded fork steerer tube, and the quill stem is actually 22.2 in diameter. If you aren't into aesthetics, you could mount a bar-end sideways off the quill, put your shifter on that, and have drop bars!


Yeah, I think I'm stuck for now because the shifter I have is "integrated" with the brake levers. They may make another shifter that is not tied to the levers. I have a different shaped Nitto bar that is more like a traditional 3-speed bar that I am going to try. I'll give that a shot and then perhaps give the bar-end thing a go. I just need another position for my hands. I wouldn't be against something like you suggest; I notice Sheldon Brown does a similar thing. They are even selling a pretty cool looking Bianchi single speed based on a Volpe frame that he set up with an 8-speed. Kinda cool.

BTW, Thanks for all the pictures guys! I love the mudflaps made from stair tread. Have a great day.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*needs girlie mudflaps though.*

You can tell I don't see much rain on my rides - no mudflaps. Here's a snapshot from our pannier tour in the redwood forest. I like the style of the SKS fenders, but in retrospect they're a bit floppy and took a couple kicks due to toe overlap. Now I'd prefer some nice stainless fenders, maybe next summer when another tour beckons...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

MN Dan, 

Not to hijack the thread, but is the Cage Rocket waterproof? I noticed you put your cell phone it there.

Thanks,
James




MN Dan said:


> Here's my mudflap. I just put it on Friday. It's a homemade one from a piece of stairtread that I got from Home Depot for $2.99. I cut up a file folder first to get the shape right,traced it out and then cut out the correct shape with scissors. I learned about it from here:http://phred.org/~alex/bikes/fendermudflap.html
> The next 3 shots are of the coolest accessory for mounting fenders. It's a brake nut that is threaded! It replaces the recessed allen nut for holding the brakes in the fork and seatstays. The picture is a short one next to the original from the fork. Worth every penny at $4.50 and they come in two lengths,short and long. I got mine from Peter White:http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/berthoudinst.asp Scroll down to the installing carbon fenders section and you will see them. He does have a $20 minuium for phone orders so pick out some other stuff before you call.
> The last 3 pictures are of my Cage Rocket. It holds a tire lever, a spare tube, set of allen keys, adjustable wrench, and cell phone. I don't usually need my second cage for H20 for the commute so I got one of these. It's really nice and it's soooo easy to switch from bike to bike compared to a seat pack. Great item for rain and snow for about 9 bucks. http://www.cagerocket.com/
> Hope this helps someone out there who has never seen these before.
> MN Dan


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi James, I would have to say it's waterproof. If you dropped it in the lake it wouldn't be, but on the bike I am going to say yes. The lid locks/snaps shut and there is an edge around it to keep the water out.It really is a great product. I forgot to mention that I can be riding and pop open the lid to grab the cell phone if it rings. But then, I would have to turn it on first LOL. (My wife-"You HAVE to turn on your phone when there is a snow storm. You might be laying in the ditch with a broken neck!" Me-"Honey, how would I answer it then?") 
MN Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

MN Dan said:


> Hi James, I would have to say it's waterproof. If you dropped it in the lake it wouldn't be, but on the bike I am going to say yes. The lid locks/snaps shut and there is an edge around it to keep the water out.It really is a great product. I forgot to mention that I can be riding and pop open the lid to grab the cell phone if it rings. But then, I would have to turn it on first LOL.MN Dan


Thanks for the info!




MN Dan said:


> (My wife-"You HAVE to turn on your phone when there is a snow storm. You might be laying in the ditch with a broken neck!" Me-"Honey, how would I answer it then?")
> MN Dan



 

-James


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Leather on steel XXX*

Here's a friend's setup. Kind of makes me wish it rained more.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Those are some sexy fenders!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Good to see this thread again...

This picture is what was.....I've got something new to step it up a bit as the white frame broke (again). It should be done in a week or so and yes, it should have fenders. 

Those are abused sks fenders. Still fully operational.


----------



## Al Buterol (Aug 15, 2004)

jplatzner said:


> ...Show us your fenders. Ugly. Beautiful. Let's see them all. I'll start.
> 
> These babies have custom mudflaps...
> 
> So, what ya got?


First time poster, long time lurker, great topic, love this board. :thumbsup: 

Since this old thread bubbled to the top, thought I'd take the opportunity to toss up my ride in full winter dress complete with my custom mudflap. This was taken last fall.










BTW, I'm from the PNW. I haven't taken any pics of my commute since last fall, but promise to do my best to contribute something in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Only picture that I have of my rain bike...since it never rains here.


----------



## ILikeShiny (Feb 23, 2005)

*Not Really For Wet Weather...*

But if you're going to have a bike just for chilling, you've got to have something to keep the buzz-kill of an as*-stripe out of the equation. We all know what's in those "puddles" in Golden Gate park...

These are by that guy Cody who sells his stuff on ebay. They are quite well done, and I got them for 1/2 the price of the full wood fenders from the same city (Bend. OR). I had to modify them p ) with my dremel to fit the brake bridge, but they look nice IMHO.

<center>
<a href="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/3d178448.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/th_3d178448.jpg"></a>  
<a href="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/090d3baf.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/th_090d3baf.jpg"></a>  
<a href="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/5a412fb2.jpg" target="_blank">
<img src="https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/skyluvkelly/th_5a412fb2.jpg"></a>  
</center>


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

My life is perfect since attaching fenders.  I haven't taken them off once though I might while on vacation.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

I like your light set up. It is exactly like mine, right down to the way you lash the battery in the bottle holder. :thumbsup:


----------



## dez182 (Jul 11, 2002)

The cross-check:


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

SKS fenders courtesy of River City Bicycles in Portland.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

*Here you go*

I still need a mudflap and the right spacer for the rear, but here are the cedar strip fenders I made as described here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62346


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

jplatzner said:


> I still need a mudflap and the right spacer for the rear, but here are the cedar strip fenders I made as described here:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62346


That is really nice, man.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

*Mudflap Expose*

Here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87238

Tempting Image Below:


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Planet Bike smoke flavor.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Greatest Fenders Ever!*

I think I posted this photo on the Retro Classics forum, but since the bike has the greatest fenders ever, I'll post it again. Apologies if any of you saw it before.










The image is from Cyclofiend's "Working Bike" page:

http://www.cyclofiend.com/working/2007/wb052-bb0207.html

It shows a Peugeot porteur used for pizza deliveries. The photo was taken in 1994.

- FBB


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

some shots of my fender install on my 1989 Specialized Sirrus using Reacharounds brackets from River City Bicycles, in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

a few more


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Idaknow--that bike looks awful clean...


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd just spent the day before cleaning it up from it's winter duty. now working on getting it dirty again.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

The second picture may vaguely look like a cut up Barnes and Noble Starbucks cup...

-Rob


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

*My Fenders*

On my SS Urban Assault Bike


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

SKS Race Blade fenders, plus a section from our replaced vertical blinds from our sliding door. Cut with tin snips, rounded with a Dremel, mounted with four holes and you guessed it....zip ties. I added a AAA sticker on the back last week. Fixie commutin.....


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Steve-O said:


> Here's some fender picts on my '70's era commuter.
> <center>
> <img src=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36920&stc=1>
> </center>


Wow.

Does that bartape match tan colored tyre sidewalls? I didn't think such a thing existed. I've gotta have some! Who makes it and where can I find it?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

*I needed a LONG leather mudflap...*

Don't worry, the donor was past his prime.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*My leather fender flap*

$5 from the local motorcycle shop. I brought the guy a cardboard pattern of a flap I wanted made, beavertail was what I had in mind, with the hopes that it would greatly reduce the amount of spray that hit lower legs and feet. He had the job done in about 5 minutes. Drilled one hole and mounted it to the front fender of my Honjo hammertones. I may take a Brooks saddle to him for some carving.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Heavy metal


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I've always wanted this one


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

No mudflaps, but i'm working on putting together some plastic ones and posting an updated picture. But so far these have been much appreciated on those long rainy (and snowy!) winter rides!


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hey...*



dead flag blues said:


> SKS fenders courtesy of River City Bicycles in Portland.


Did you drop me going north up the 205 bridge yesterday?


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*I have a spare set of those*



rufus said:


> a few more


If anyone wants 
them, pm me.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Yer basic set up*

Oh, I might flap the front, but why the rear? Is it for style points?
This photo is from the art book I'm going to publish called "Ksyrium SLs in the dirty snow".
It will also be used in an upcoming thread about trying to get down to one all-purpose bike.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

brujenn said:


> Oh, I might flap the front, but why the rear? Is it for style points?
> .


Nope, the front flap is for you; the rear flap is for the others in the group. There are not many things that will get you banned from the group, but showing up without a proper rear flap would just not be something you want to do.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Gotcha*



JP said:


> Nope, the front flap is for you; the rear flap is for the others in the group. There are not many things that will get you banned from the group, but showing out without a proper rear flap would just not be something you want to do.


Thanks - I'll kepp that in mind for if'n I'm ever part of a group. I guess you can tell that I'm not (POAG) by my question.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

V/O aluminum w/ Buddy Flaps:


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

fenders from Woody's


----------



## Drummer (Feb 16, 2006)

Let's bump up this excellent thread: Author a3303 & SKS Chromoplastics P35:

View attachment 173793


View attachment 173794


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

When I moved to Oregon and started road biking the natives told me that not only did I have to get to fenders, but I had to get a group ride friendly "fender extender" to cut off the rooster tail. So I did.

Well, now I am back in California and I use fenders when it is wet, so I tried to get the local Alto Velo club into fenders, so I did not get drenched in the winter.

The response was very negative, which summed up too "We are to tough for fenders", “We are too cool for fenders” and "Not on my race bike"


The response was very negatie, which sumed up too "We are to cool for fenders" and "Not on my race bike"


----------



## freethelemmings (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried to rig mudflaps out of an old tire? I got to thinking that would be pretty sweet, but I don't know if they would be wide enough...


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I think an old tire would work well. It would win style points.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Does this count?


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is Dragon Slayer, my daily commuter.


----------

